# How do I add photos to my thread?



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

Sorry but I'm a technophobe.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Colnago Master said:


> Sorry but I'm a technophobe.


Are you you you pc mac ipad phone browser tapatalk ...?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

On the menu bar of each new post, third from right is the upload picture tab. Click on this - make sure 'from this computer' is selected and then click 'choose file' and use it to select the pic you want to appear in your post. Click 'upload' - should appear on your post when you select 'go advanced' button bottom right.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Or using ipad tapatalk click the plus button on the left


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

I think you ought to post a picture of your bicycle when you get it figured.

I'm wondering if you're the owner of a white Colnago I was talking to in the Paperback coffee shop in South Ealing Road recently.

Then again, I imagine that there are lots of guys into coffee and road bikes. And hifi. And motorbikes. (No wonder I can't afford a flashy coffee machine yet&#8230


----------



## Mouse (Feb 28, 2014)

Be prepared for your photos to potentially end up being every which way... but the right way up









It's all part of the fun of adding a photo for me!


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Mouse said:


> Be prepared for your photos to potentially end up being every which way... but the right way up


So long as he knows his panarello from his Pinarello it'll all be good!

(I'll get me coat)


----------



## Alfow (May 9, 2014)

Helpful advice here, thanks. Will attempt to add pics of my Pavoni machine in the for sale section soon.


----------



## Colnago Master (May 6, 2014)

hotmetal said:


> I think you ought to post a picture of your bicycle when you get it figured.
> 
> I'm wondering if you're the owner of a white Colnago I was talking to in the Paperback coffee shop in South Ealing Road recently.
> 
> Then again, I imagine that there are lots of guys into coffee and road bikes. And hifi. And motorbikes. (No wonder I can't afford a flashy coffee machine yet&#8230


Mine is a red bike which I posted on another thread showing off my pizza oven. Funny, it's a coffee forum and my machine is knackered which is the original reason for joining the forum.

Now though, continuing the techno illiterate theme, should I get emails when I get replies to my posts?

Also tapatalk won't let me log in. I have the option to join or change my password only.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi CM. I'm not sure about your Tapatalk issues, but I sometimes have problems with it force closing. When it works I usually have to go back by pressing the orange T and signing in, but not had any problems doing so.

I think if you want email notifications to subscribed posts that's a setting in your forum profile that you have to tick. And if you want to enable it on a post by post basis when replying using a Web browser, you have to do it as an 'advanced' or 'full' post rather than a 'quick reply', then it gives you an option at the bottom. (I'm saying this from my experience with a bike forum, so it may be different on here).


----------

